# My Fish from the 40



## JavaMossBlues (Dec 20, 2014)

Here are some photos I've gotten out of my 40b Planted. 

Canon Rebel XTi with 18-55m and Canon 100mm Macro L.

Here's my Largest Angel, she's (or he's) about the size of a Half Dollar. 



Here's one of the Harlequin Rasboras, slightly lost focus on the nose, but the eye looks good.



Here's the Male Swordtail, I like his white chin.



Julli Cory



I like this shot of one of the Cory's, so hard to get a quality shot as they're hard to find in the heavy undergrowth, but I like how the light illuminates the eye while most of the individual remains in shadow.



Here's Mustachia, the female swordtail.



A little scene shot featuring part of the Rasboras.



One of the few non-Pond snails that roam the tank, you can see so much more algae with the macro lense.


----------



## Steceged (Jan 12, 2015)

Some nice photo's, the cory is good.


----------



## JavaMossBlues (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks, I enjoy watching my Cories zoom around the tank.


----------

